# [GPG] support de l'éditeur de texte

## anigel

Bonsoir,

Vendredi on m'a posé une colle, à laquelle je n'ai pas su répondre. Et malgré quelques recherches, je sèche.

Voici la colle : est-ce que vous connaissez un éditeur capable de décrypter / ré-encrypter un fichier via GPG lors des lectures / écritures ? Genre un plugin gedit par exemple ?

J'avoue que je ne m'étais jamais posé la question jusque-là, mais légitimement, faut avouer que ça serait top pratique !

Merci !

----------

## geekounet

Bah, Vim avec ce plugin : http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=661

Et Emacs doit surement savoir faire aussi.  :Smile:  (Enfin le décryptage/cryptage, parce que l'édition ça fait toujours pas)

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, j'allais répondre emacs  :Laughing: 

(off: http://www.xaviermiller.be/images/emacs.png )

----------

## anigel

C'est ce que je craignais : une usine à gaz ou le tableau de bord d'Ariane V...

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xaviermiller

et via Thunderbird ou OpenOffice ?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *anigel wrote:*   

> C'est ce que je craignais : une usine à gaz ou le tableau de bord d'Ariane V...
> 
> 

 

GVim n'est pas pire que Kate ou Gedit à la base et avec tu peux créer ton propre éditeur sur mesure !Last edited by GentooUser@Clubic on Tue Oct 20, 2009 11:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

une rapide recherche montre qu'il y a un plugin gpg pour gedit. http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/119104

----------

## anigel

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> GVim n'est pas pire que Kate ou Gedit à la base et avec tu peux créer ton propre éditeur sur mesure !

 

Plus le temps de jouer à ça hélas  :Sad: .

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> une rapide recherche montre qu'il y a un plugin gpg pour gedit. http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/119104

 

J'avais vu, mais je suis réticent à créer un nouvel ebuild qui va pourrir au fin fond du bugzilla pendant des mois... Encore   :Rolling Eyes: 

Il semble pourtant que je ne vais pas y couper  :Wink: .

----------

## kwenspc

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'avais vu, mais je suis réticent à créer un nouvel ebuild qui va pourrir au fin fond du bugzilla pendant des mois... Encore  
> 
> Il semble pourtant que je ne vais pas y couper .

 

Au pire postes le sur l'overlay sunrise. mais c'est plus compliqué d'y poster que sur le bugzilla  :Neutral: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *anigel wrote:*   

> C'est ce que je craignais : une usine à gaz ou le tableau de bord d'Ariane V...
> 
> 

 

Étant donné que l'usine à gaz c'est Emacs (pas de doutes la dessus), c'est quoi le rapport entre Vim et le tableau de bord d'Ariane V ? ^^

----------

## anigel

Les deux sont à peu près équivalents en terme d'ergonomie...

(avec une légère préférence pour Ariane V quand même :p)

----------

## geekounet

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   GVim n'est pas pire que Kate ou Gedit à la base et avec tu peux créer ton propre éditeur sur mesure ! 
> 
> Plus le temps de jouer à ça hélas .

 

Et avec Cream ?

----------

## mrpouet

```

emerge -pv seahorse-plugins                       

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/seahorse-plugins-2.28.1  USE="epiphany gedit libnotify nautilus -applet -debug -test" 1,285 kB [1]

```

* Tu emerge seahorse-plugins avec la USE "gedit"

* Tu relances ta session (afin que seahorse-agent soit lancé par gnome-session en autostartapp)

* Tu ouvres gedit

* Préfèrences -> Greffons -> Chiffrement de Texte (coché)

* ensuite tu ouvres ton fichier chiffré/signé gpg

* Edition -> Déchiffrer/vérifier

=> à la volée tu va avoir ton buffer de déchiffré

tu peux aussi gérer çà via nautilus normalement (clic droit, mais il me semble que celà ne gère que le chiffrement et la signature...)

Sinon ouai tu as emacs  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: je viens de découvrir çà aujourd'hui...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## anigel

Merci mrpouet !

J'ai installé gedit-plugins, pensant y trouver le greffon dédié à GPG, mais que nenni. Et comme j'utilise gnome-light et non gnome... Je ne dois pas avoir seahorse !

Je teste ça demain (là je poste depuis la maison, sous Windows 7)

(pire : j'assume !)

----------

## mrpouet

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Merci mrpouet !
> 
> J'ai installé gedit-plugins, pensant y trouver le greffon dédié à GPG, mais que nenni. Et comme j'utilise gnome-light et non gnome... Je ne dois pas avoir seahorse !

 

Ben écoutes je t'en pris  :Wink: 

ouai dans le meta-paquet gnome-light il n'y a pas de dépendances seahorse, celà dit tu peux toujours l'emerger à la main

[OFF]

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je teste ça demain (là je poste depuis la maison, sous *$$*$**$biiiippppppp*$$$*$* 7)
> 
> 

 

c'est balot je n'arrive pas à lire   :Laughing: 

[/OFF]

----------

## boozo

 *mrpouet wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *anigel ~ wrote:*   
> 
> Je teste ça demain (là je poste depuis la maison, sous *$$*$**$biiiippppppp*$$$*$* 7)
> ...

 

Faut pas s'en faire : ce doit être une nouvelle forme d'exercice d'élévation spirituelle pour les ancients modos - c'est inaccessible au vulgare que nous sommes  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Bapt

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Faut pas s'en faire : ce doit être une nouvelle forme d'exercice d'élévation spirituelle pour les ancients modos - c'est inaccessible au vulgare que nous sommes 

 

Certains s'élèvent pendant que d'autres chuttent...

----------

## Leander256

 *mrpouet wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*   Je teste ça demain (là je poste depuis la maison, sous *$$*$**$biiiippppppp*$$$*$* 7) 
> 
> c'est balot je n'arrive pas à lire  

 

Il a dû chiffrer une partie de son message, je ne vois pas d'autre explication.

----------

## truc

Quid du plugin gpg pour son butineur alors?

----------

## anigel

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Faut pas s'en faire : ce doit être une nouvelle forme d'exercice d'élévation spirituelle pour les ancients modos - c'est inaccessible au vulgare que nous sommes 

 

Juste une forme de flemme, assortie d'un cruel manque de temps et de la nécessité pour raisons professionnelles d'avoir encore un poste sous Windows  :Wink: .

 :Wink: 

----------

## mrpouet

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Juste une forme de flemme, assortie d'un cruel manque de temps et de la nécessité pour raisons professionnelles d'avoir encore un poste sous Windows .

 

en même temps j'ai codé pendant 2 mois sous XP pendant les vacances d'été à cause de mon stage...  :Embarassed: 

edit: sans terminal j'étais perdu  :Laughing: 

----------

